# Motivation



## PaulieG (Aug 3, 2009)

OK, just an FYI for everyone. Remember the "notorious" team out there that we tussled with a few months ago...and then stomped them into the ground? Well, yesterday they almost outperformed us. Actually, percentage wise they did exactly that. Out of 62 members, 40 of them turned in work. We need to keep pushing guys...


----------



## Baleful (Aug 8, 2009)

LMFAO hahaha, so now we're "notorius", damn, and we got tussled?

I got something you can "tussle" 

It's good see both sides still at it, both RRTech and TPU are putting out some big numbers, I say good job all around.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 8, 2009)

I didn't realize that you were referring to RRR Tech Paul until Baleful posted

But seriously, there is nothing about them that motivates me  but on the other hand they are doing a lot better recruiting members thanks to Baleful

*Crunch on*


----------



## Baleful (Aug 8, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I didn't realize that you were referring to RRR Tech Paul until Baleful posted
> 
> But seriously, there is nothing about them that motivates me  but on the other hand they are doing a lot better recruiting members thanks to Baleful
> 
> *Crunch on*



Actually, in the last two months I've done very little as far as recruitment goes.  Our members are getting more involved and reaching out to others.  It helps when you have an entire team recruiting rather than just a captain.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2009)

i got my media PC crunching, to assist with beating team rocket red rocket redraider


a mere 4000+, but it can go at it 24/7


----------



## b@llz0r (Aug 8, 2009)

no no notorious 







is that all you got tpu?


----------



## bogmali (Aug 8, 2009)

b@llz0r said:


> no no notorious
> 
> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_5JXSu5Gfgo4/Snrtrkk1LFI/AAAAAAAACzc/QU8mYomRfQs/s800/tpwho.jpg
> 
> is that all you got tpu?




Nice........Ladies and gentlemen.....I believe it is on again 

4th i7 rig commencing launch.......


----------



## hat (Aug 8, 2009)

President please.


----------

